# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  വള്ളിപ്പടര്*പ്പിലെ  പെണ്*കുട്ടി

## kandahassan

വള്ളിപ്പടര്*പ്പിലെ  പെണ്*കുട്ടി

അമ്പലത്തിലെ ഉത്സവത്തോടനുബന്ധിച്ചു നടത്തിയ ഗാനമേള കഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോള്*   രാത്രി പത്തു മണി കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നു .ജയകൃഷ്ണന്* വീട്ടിലേക്കു തിരിച്ചു നടന്നു തുടങ്ങി .പ്ലവിലമുക്ക്  വരെ അവന്റെ കൂടെ കുറച്ചുപേര്* ഉണ്ടാരുന്നു .പ്ലവിലമുക്കില്*  നിന്നും അവന്റെ വീട് സ്ഥിതി ചെയുന്ന ഇടം വരെ ആ വിദൂര വഴിയില്* അവന്റെയൊപ്പം യാത്ര ചെയ്യാന്* അവന്റെ നിഴല്* മാത്രമേ കൂടെയുള്ളൂ .നാലഞ്ച് വളവുകള്* കഴിഞ്ഞു വേണം അവനു വീട്ടില്* എത്താന്* . ഒന്നാമത്തെ വളവു തിരിയുന്നിടം അവന്* എന്തോ ഒരു വെളുത്ത വസ്തു കണ്ടു .അടുകുംതോറും അതൊരു മനുഷ്യരൂപം ആണെന്ന്  അവന്*  മനസിലാക്കി .അവന്*  കണ്ടു വെളുത്ത സാരി ഉടുത്ത സുന്ദരിയായ ഒരു യവതി .അവന്*  അവളെ  നോക്കിയ നേരം തന്നെ അവളും അവനെ നോക്കി..അവളുടെ കണ്ണില്* നോക്കിയപ്പോള്* ഏതോ ഒരു തീപൊരി എരിഞ്ഞു  കണ്ണില്* വീണ പോലെയുള്ള ഒരു പ്രഹരം അവന്റെ കണ്ണിനെ നോവിച്ചു .അവള്*  അവനെ നോക്കി ചെറുതായൊന്നു പുഞ്ചിരിച്ചു .ഈ പെണ്*കുട്ടി എന്തിനാ ഇവിടെ ഒറ്റയ്ക്ക് നില്കുന്നത് ??? ഇനി വല്ല യക്ഷിയോ മറ്റോ ആണോ??? അങ്ങനെ കുറെ സംശയങ്ങള്* അവന്* അവനോടു തന്നെ ചോദിച്ചു ..ആ കുട്ടിയോട് എന്തെങ്കിലും ചോദിക്കണം എന്നുണ്ട് ...ചോദിച്ചാല്ലോ ???വേണ്ട ,ചിലപ്പോള്* ഈ കുട്ടി അമ്പലത്തിലെ ഉത്സവത്തിന്* വന്നതായിരിക്കും..കൂടെ വന്ന ആരെയെങ്കിലും കാത്ത്   ഇവിടെ നില്*ക്കുകയായിരിക്കും എന്ന അനുമാനത്തില്* അവന്* എത്തി ചേര്*ന്നു . പെട്ടന്ന് എന്തോ ഒരു ദൈവ വിളിപോലെ അവന്* വീണ്ടും വീട് ലക്*ഷ്യം വച്ച് നടന്നു..

തന്റെ കൂടെ പഠിച്ച എല്ലാവരുടെയും കല്യണം കഴിഞ്ഞു.. തന്റെ കല്യാണം മാത്രം കഴിഞ്ഞില്ല ..പൂഞ്ഞാര്* വടക്കുംകര തറവാട്ടിലെ പ്രമാണിയായ ഗോപിനാഥന്* നായരുടെ ജന്മിത്തം അവസാനിച്ചപ്പോള്* മകന്  മരണകിടക്കയില്* അയാള്* കൈമാറിയത് ലക്ഷകണക്കിന് രൂപയുടെ കടബാധ്യത ആയിരുന്നു .അന്ന് തൊട്ടു ഈ മുപ്പത്തി ഒന്നാം വയസുവരെ കടബാധ്യത തീര്*ക്കാന്*  കഷ്ടപെടുക ആയിരുന്നു , ഇപ്പോഴും അത് തുടരുന്നു ..കൂട്ടത്തില്* പ്രായമായ പെങ്ങളെ കെട്ടിച്ചു വിടണം .ഇതിന്റെ എല്ലാം നടുവില്* കിടന്നു ഞെരിപിരി കൊള്ളുന്ന ഞാന്* കല്യാണം കഴിക്കാന്* മറന്നു പോയി എന്നതാണ് യഥാര്*ത്ഥ  വസ്*തുത .തന്റെ മനസ്സില്* ഉറങ്ങി കിടന്ന മോഹങ്ങളെ  വീണ്ടും ഉണര്*ത്തിയത് വഴിയരികില്* നിന്നിരുന്ന ആ  പെണ്*കുട്ടി ആയിരുന്നുവോ ????

നാലു വളവുകളും പിന്നിട്ടു കഴിഞ്ഞു ..ഇനി ഒരു പാലം കൂടി കടന്നാല്* കാണുന്ന ആദ്യ വീട്  , അതാണ് അയാളുടെ കൊട്ടാരം ..നിലാവ് നന്നായി ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന ആ രാത്രിയില്* തന്നെ ആരോ പിന്തുടരുന്നുന്ടെന്നു അപ്പോഴാണ് അയാള്*ക്ക്  മനസിലായത് .കരിയിലകള്* ചവിട്ടി ആരോ തന്നെ പിന്തുടരുന്നു ??? ദൈവത്തെ മനസ്സില്* പ്രാര്*ത്ഥിച്ച്  അയാള്* തിരിഞ്ഞു നോക്കി ..അയാള്* ഞെട്ടി ????
താന്* മറന്നിരുന്ന കല്യാണ മോഹങ്ങളേ  തന്നിലേക്ക് വീണ്ടും അടുപിച്ച അതേ  പെണ്*കുട്ടി !!!! വഴിയരുകില്* കണ്ട പെണ്*കുട്ടി...
തന്റെ വീട് ലക്ഷ്യമാക്കി അവന്* വേഗത്തില്* നടന്നു ..കാട്ടുകൊന്ന നട്ടുപിടിപ്പിച്ച അതിരും കടന്നു അയാള്* വീടിന്റെ മുന്* വശത്തെത്തി .അയാള്* 
തിരിഞ്ഞു നോക്കി ...പെണ്*കുട്ടി അയാളുടെ പിന്നില്* നില്*കുന്നു !!!

ജയകൃഷ്ണന്*: ആരാണ് നിങ്ങള്* ??? എന്തിനാണ് എന്റെ പിറകെ വരുന്നത് ???

പെണ്*കുട്ടി: ക്ഷമിക്കണം , എന്റെ പേര് മൃദുല എന്നാണ് ..ഞങ്ങള്* കുറച്ചു വടക്ക് നിന്നാണ് ...ഇവിടെ  അമ്പലത്തില്* ഉത്സവം കൂടാന്* വന്നതാണ്* ..കുതിരഎടുപ്പ്  നടക്കുമ്പോള്* ജനകൂട്ടത്തിന്റെ  ഇടയില്* ഞാന്* ഒറ്റപെട്ടു ..രാത്രി ആയതുകൊണ്ട് കൂടെ ഉള്ളവരെ ഒന്നും കണ്ടില്ല , പിന്നെ എങ്ങനെയോ നടന്നു ആ വളവു വരെ എത്തി , അപ്പോഴാണ്  നിങ്ങളെ  കണ്ടത് ..ഈ രാത്രിയില്* ദയവു ചെയ്തു കിടക്കാന്* ഒരിടം തരണം ..നാളെ നേരം പുലരുമ്പോള്*  ഞാന്* പൊക്കോളാം .

(സഹതാപത്തിന്റെ മഴത്തുള്ളികള്* ജയകൃഷ്ണന്റെ  മനസ്സില്* പെയ്തു തുടങ്ങിയിരിക്കണം )

ജയകൃഷ്ണന്റെ:ഈ വീട്ടില്* ആകെ ഒരു മുറിയെ ഉള്ളു...കുട്ടി ????

മൃദുല :ഒരു പായയും തലയിണയും തന്നാല്* ഞാന്* ഏതെങ്കിലും മൂലയ്ക്ക് കിടന്നോളം 

വീടിന്റെ വാതില്* തുറന്നു ജയകൃഷ്ണന്റെ അകത്തു കയറി ..ഒരു സാധാ  സ്കൂള്* അദ്ധ്യാപകന്  താമസിക്കാന്*  ഉള്ള  സൌകര്യങ്ങളെ  ആ വീട്ടില്*  ഉള്ളു ..ജയകൃഷ്ണന്റെ ആ പെണ്*കുട്ടിക്ക്  കിടക്കാന്* പായയും തലയിണയും കൊടുത്തു..അവള്* ആ ഏക മുറിയുടെ ഒരു വശത്ത് കിടന്നു .സമയം ഏറെ വൈകിയതിനാല്* ജയകൃഷ്ണനും  നിദ്രയില്* ആഴ്ന്നു തുടങ്ങി....പത്രണ്ട്  മണിയുടെ ഘടികാര ശബ്ദം ശ്രവിച്ചപ്പോളാണ്  അയാള്*  കണ്ണ് തുറന്നത് ..യാദ്രിചികമായി അവന്* 
അവളെ നോക്കി ..അവള്*  വെണ്ണക്കല്ലില്* കൊത്തിയെടുത്ത ഒരു ശില്*പം പോലെ അതീവ സുന്ദരി ആയിരുന്നു ,അവളുടെ ചുണ്ടുകള്* തത്തമ്മ 
ചുണ്ട് പോലെ ചുവന്നതായിരുന്നു ,അവളുടെ കണ്ണുകള്* സുറുമയിട്ട പോലെ വളരെ ഭംഗി ആയിരുന്നു ,നല്ല നീളന്* മുടിയും - നീളന്* മൂക്കും - വെളുത്ത പല്ലും 
,അവളുടെ വയറിനു തൂവെള്ള പാലിന്റെ നിറമാണ്* , അവളുടെ വലിയ അമ്മിഞ്ഞയും പിന്*ഭാഗവും ആരെയും അവളിലേക്ക്* ആകര്*ഷിക്കും പെട്ടന്ന് 
മിന്നലേറ്റ പോലെ അയാള്* അവളുടെ അടുത്തേക്ക് പാഞ്ഞടുത്തു ..ഉറങ്ങി കിടന്ന അവളുടെ അടുത്തേക്ക് അവന്* താന്നു വീണു . അവന്റെ കൈകള്* 
അവളുടെ വയറിനെ താഴുകിയപ്പോഴാണ്  അവള്* കണ്ണ് തുറന്നത് ..നിലവിളിക്കാന്* പോലും അവള്*ക്കു സമയം കൊടുക്കാതെ അയാള്* അവളെ 
പിഴിഞ്ഞെടുത്തു ..ഇത്രയും നാളും  മനസ്സില്* നീറി വെച്ചിരുന്ന അടക്കവും ,വാശിയും, ആഗ്രഹവും  എല്ലാം അവളില്* അയാള്* തീര്*ത്തു ..ഒരു ദീര്*ഘ ചുംബനത്തിന്റെ  ഒടുവില്* അവള്* ശരിക്കും ഒരു ജീവനില്ലാത്ത വെണ്ണക്കല്* ശില്*പം ആയിമാറി .

സമയം വെളുപ്പിന് മൂന്ന് മണി കഴിഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നു .എന്ത്  ചെയ്യണമെന്നറിയാതെ അയാള്* ആ മുറിക്കു ചുറ്റും നടന്നു .പെട്ടന്ന്  സ്വബോധം തിരിച്ചു കിട്ടിയ പോലെ അയാള്* വീടിനു പുറത്തിറങ്ങി മണ്*വട്ടിയും എടുത്തുകൊണ്ടു പോയി  വീടിന്റെ  ഒരു വശത്ത് കുഴിച്ചു തുടങ്ങി .ഒരാളെ  കുഴിച്ചിടാന്* പറ്റിയ അത്രയും ആഴത്തില്* കുഴിച്ചതിനു ശേഷം ആ പെണ്*കുട്ടിയുടെ മൃതശരീരം ആ കുഴിയില്* ഇട്ടു മൂടി..ഇതൊക്കെ  ചെയ്യുമ്പോഴും  ഇടയ്ക്കിടയ്ക്ക്  തന്നെ ആരെങ്കിലും വീക്ഷിക്കുന്നുണ്ടോ  എന്ന് ഒരു കുറ്റവാളിയെ  പോലെ  നോക്കാന്* അയാള്*  മറന്നില്ല .അയാളുടെ ജീവിതത്തിലെ  ശപിക്കപെട്ട  ദിവസം അങ്ങനെ കടന്നു പോയി .അയാള്* അതിനു ശേഷം വീട്ടില്* നിന്നും പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയിരുന്നില്ല , ആഹാരം കഴിച്ചിരുന്നില്ല ..ഏതു  നേരവും കട്ടിലില്* ഇരുന്നു കൊണ്ട്  അയാള്* ജനാല വഴി ആ പെണ്*കുട്ടിയെ കുഴിച്ചിട്ട സ്ഥലത്തേക്ക് നോക്കിയിരിക്കും .പിറ്റേന്ന്  മുതല്* സന്ധ്യ ആകുമ്പോള്* ഒരു കറുത്ത പട്ടി ആ കുഴിച്ചിട്ട സ്ഥലത്ത് വന്നിരിക്കും , ഓരിയിടും.ഇതെല്ലം കൂടി ആയപ്പോള്* അയാള്* ഒരു ഭ്രാന്തനെ പോലെ മാറിയിരുന്നു .കുറച്ചു ദിവസത്തിന് ശേഷം പിന്നെ ആ പട്ടി അവിടെ വന്നിട്ടില്ല പക്ഷെ ആ പെണ്*കുട്ടിയെ കുഴിച്ചിട്ട സ്ഥലത്ത് നിന്ന്  അത്യപൂര്*വമായ  ഒരു ചെടി വളര്*ന്നു വന്നു .ദിവസേന ആ വള്ളി ചെടി വളര്*ന്നു കൊണ്ടേ ഇരുന്നു ..സുര്യന് അഭിമുഘമയി വളരുന്നതിന് പകരം ആ ചെടി ആ വീടിന്റെ ജനാലക്കു അഭിമുഘമയി വളര്*ന്നു .

ഒരാഴ്ചയായി കാണാതിരുന്ന മലയാളം മാഷിനെ തേടി അന്നാണ്  ഒന്ന് രണ്ടു സഹ അധ്യപകര്* ആ വീട്ടിലെത്തിയത് .ഇടക്കൊക്കെ ഒന്ന്  രണ്ടു ദിവസത്തേക്ക്  ലീവ്  എഴുതി നാട്ടില്* പോകാറുള്ള മാഷിനെ കണ്ടിട്ട് ഏഴു ദിവസമായി , ലീവും എഴുതി വച്ചിട്ടില്ല .വീടിന്റെ മുന്*വശത്ത്  ചെന്ന് മൂന്നോ നാലോ പ്രാവശ്യം വിളിച്ചിട്ടും കതവു  തുറക്കാതതിനാല്* അവര്* വീടിന്റെ പിന്*വശത്ത് ചെന്ന് നോക്കി .എന്തോ പന്തികേട്* തോന്നിയ മാഷുമാര്* 
വീടിന്റെ കതവു  തല്ലി പൊളിച്ചു അകത്തു കയറി.അപ്പോള്* അവിടെ കണ്ട കാഴ്ച അവരെ ശരിക്കും ഞെട്ടിച്ചു .ശരീരം മുഴുവന്* വള്ളി പടര്*പ്പുകള്* കൊണ്ട്  മൂടിയ നിലയില്* ഒരു വൃദ്ധന്റെ അകംഭാവത്തോടെ ജയകൃഷ്ണന്* മാഷ്*  മരിച്ചു കിടക്കുന്നു.അപ്പോഴും അയാളുടെ കണ്ണുകളില്* ഒരു തീഷ്ണത ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു ....

----------


## plk

vayichu  :Confused: 
valare nannayittundu kandaaa  :Ahupinne:   :Good:

----------


## kandahassan

> vayichu 
> valare nannayittundu kandaaa


ishtamayenkil ishtamyennum parayam illenkil illennu parayam :Crying:  :Crying: 

enthayalum vallipadarppile penkutti vayicha adya vekthi enna nilayil thaangalkku abhimanikkam :Silsila:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 


vaaayichu nokkeettu parayaaam .....

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

vaaaayichu....

kollaaam kettaaa.................ineem ezhuthuuu....

btb idakku kurachu vaaayichappo thonniya doubt...

VERE KADHAKAL vallathum CHERIYA PUSTHAKANGALaaayittengaaanum prasidheekarichittondo? :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

> vaaayichu nokkeettu parayaaam .....





> vaaaayichu....
> 
> kollaaam kettaaa.................ineem ezhuthuuu....
> 
> btb idakku kurachu vaaayichappo thonniya doubt...
> 
> VERE KADHAKAL vallathum CHERIYA PUSTHAKANGALaaayittengaaanum prasidheekarichittondo?


thnkxxx macha :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

oru kadhakaranu kochu puthakamenno valiya pusthakamenno onnumilla..evideyum ezhutham :Devil:  :Devil:

----------


## sankarsanadh

good kandan

----------


## kandahassan

> good kandan


Thanxxx sankar annan :Flowers:  :Flowers:

----------


## Hari

Kollaam......... :Good:

----------


## kandahassan

> Kollaam.........


thankss macha :Thnku:

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

enikkishtappettu.......... :Surprised:

----------


## kandahassan

> enikkishtappettu..........


thanksss Vineeth vasudevan :Thnku:

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

Kollam macha..

----------


## kandahassan

> Kollam macha..


thanks chirakkal macha  :Thnku:

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

:Clap:   :Clap:   kandan   :cheers:  

penkuttiyude role namukku kavyakku kodukkam ...   :Huh:

----------


## Nischal Kumar

KAndan kunduithamaya story  :Good:   :Good:

----------


## Sameer

vayichu... kollam kandahasana....

----------


## kandahassan

> kandan   
> 
> penkuttiyude role namukku kavyakku kodukkam ...


thankss bhai  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## kandahassan

> KAndan kunduithamaya story


 :Thnku:  nischal kumar bhai

----------


## kandahassan

> vayichu... kollam kandahasana....


 :Thnku:  sameer bhai

----------


## The Megastar

*Nannayittund... ishtaayi... aa santhoshathil oru padyam aavam...
* :Angel: 
Kandan nammude kandan...
Kadha parayunnoru kandan
Kadha vayichavar cholli..
Vayikkathavan mandan..

Kuttikkavithakalezhuthi..
Kunjunnikkaviyaayi..
Pinne kandoru kandan
sthree vishayathil vanban..

Nammude kandan valuthaay..
peace-ukalanavadhi varavaay...
Inno nammude Kandan..
Malabarikkoru Kundan...

 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> *Nannayittund... ishtaayi... aa santhoshathil oru padyam aavam...
> *
> Kandan nammude kandan...
> Kadha parayunnoru kandan
> Kadha vayichavar cholli..
> Vayikkathavan mandan..
> 
> Kuttikkavithakalezhuthi..
> Kunjunnikkaviyaayi..
> ...


enikku peruthu ishtaayi  :Good:  :Good:  :Applause:

----------


## The Megastar

> enikku peruthu ishtaayi


 :Highfive:  :Highfive:  :Highfive:

----------


## AslaN

ninte kavitha mathrem vayikanada njan ee sectionileku verunadu....kanda gud  :Thumbup:

----------


## kandahassan

> ninte kavitha mathrem vayikanada njan ee sectionileku verunadu....kanda gud


thanxxx anna :Coolthumb:  :Coolthumb:

----------


## The Wolverine

:Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2:

----------


## BangaloreaN

Katha vaayichiu.

Nandi, namasskkaram.

----------


## kandahassan

> Katha vaayichiu.
> 
> Nandi, namasskkaram.


 :Thnku:  khiladi

----------


## aslamrazac

good story kandan .congratzz

----------


## Tyler Durden

Dracu pramanichano anna....E horror story  :Biggrin:  sambhavam kollam

----------


## kandahassan

> good story kandan .congratzz


 :Thnku:  aslamrazac bhai....

----------


## kandahassan

> Dracu pramanichano anna....E horror story  sambhavam kollam


 :Thnku:  Tyler Durden..

----------


## nanma

vayichu....
vayichu kazhinjappol deham muzhuvan vallichutti valikkana pole...
kollam...sahithya nattam nalla vannam undu...keep it up...

----------


## kandahassan

> vayichu....
> vayichu kazhinjappol deham muzhuvan vallichutti valikkana pole...
> kollam...sahithya nattam nalla vannam undu...keep it up...


 :Thnku:  nanma  :Clap3:  :Clap3: 

sahithya nattamo  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## nanma

> nanma 
> 
> sahithya nattamo


sahithya vasana anu njan udyesichathu... :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

> sahithya vasana anu njan udyesichathu...


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Grand Master

Kollam.. Enikkishtapettu

----------


## kandahassan

> Kollam.. Enikkishtapettu


 :Thnku:  Grand Master

----------


## B I L A L

nanayitund kandan.....eniyum ezhuthu.....

----------


## kallan pavithran

> khiladi


khiladi ith kandittu polumilla.

btw thanks. ezhuth nirtharuth  :Meeting:

----------


## kandahassan

> nanayitund kandan.....eniyum ezhuthu.....


  :Thnku:  :Thnku:  bilal ikka

----------


## kandahassan

> khiladi ith kandittu polumilla.
> 
> btw thanks. ezhuth nirtharuth


ningalude okke support undankile enikku munpottu pokan kazhiyu...ezhuthu orikkalum nirthoola anna :Coool:  :Coool:

----------


## nanma

> ningalude okke support undankile enikku munpottu pokan kazhiyu...ezhuthu orikkalum nirthoola anna


 ayyo! aruthe ezhuthunirutharuthe...njagalude okke ee nirbandham nigal kandilla ennundo? iniyum njagalude apeshakal thattikalanju ezhuthu nirthan anu plan engil onnum parayunniilla...nirthikko...nigalude ishtam...
eppozha niruthunnathu ..? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kandahassan

> ayyo! aruthe ezhuthunirutharuthe...njagalude okke ee nirbandham nigal kandilla ennundo? iniyum njagalude apeshakal thattikalanju ezhuthu nirthan anu plan engil onnum parayunniilla...nirthikko...nigalude ishtam...
> eppozha niruthunnathu ..?


 :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:  :Neutral:

----------


## Safal

adipoli kadha kanda.ippozhanu ingottoke keri nokkunnath

----------


## kandahassan

> adipoli kadha kanda.ippozhanu ingottoke keri nokkunnath


thanxxx safal ikka :Thnku:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## LALIKKA

Kollam bhai,nannayitundu. Keep writing..  :Good:

----------


## kandahassan

> Kollam bhai,nannayitundu. Keep writing..


 :Thnku:  LALIKKA

----------


## sarath k

enniku ishatammayi ithu oru short film akikoode

----------


## kandahassan

> enniku ishatammayi ithu oru short film akikoode


njan thayyaranu...arkenkilum script venamenkil contact me :Walkman:

----------


## Nischal Kumar

> njan thayyaranu...arkenkilum script venamenkil contact me


 :Goodpost:  :Goodpost:  :Goodpost:  Ezhuthi thudangiko eniku venam
'

----------


## sarath k

> njan thayyaranu...arkenkilum script venamenkil contact me


hmmmmmmmm  :Thinking:

----------


## adarshpp

thanks for this nice story ......please continue your writing......

----------


## kandahassan

> thanks for this nice story ......please continue your writing......


ok bhai........

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

> വള്ളിപ്പടര്*പ്പിലെ  പെണ്*കുട്ടി
> 
> അമ്പലത്തിലെ ഉത്സവത്തോടനുബന്ധിച്ചു നടത്തിയ ഗാനമേള കഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോള്*   രാത്രി പത്തു മണി കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നു .ജയകൃഷ്ണന്* വീട്ടിലേക്കു തിരിച്ചു നടന്നു തുടങ്ങി .പ്ലവിലമുക്ക്  വരെ അവന്റെ കൂടെ കുറച്ചുപേര്* ഉണ്ടാരുന്നു .പ്ലവിലമുക്കില്*  നിന്നും അവന്റെ വീട് സ്ഥിതി ചെയുന്ന ഇടം വരെ ആ വിദൂര വഴിയില്* അവന്റെയൊപ്പം യാത്ര ചെയ്യാന്* അവന്റെ നിഴല്* മാത്രമേ കൂടെയുള്ളൂ .നാലഞ്ച് വളവുകള്* കഴിഞ്ഞു വേണം അവനു വീട്ടില്* എത്താന്* . ഒന്നാമത്തെ വളവു തിരിയുന്നിടം അവന്* എന്തോ ഒരു വെളുത്ത വസ്തു കണ്ടു .അടുകുംതോറും അതൊരു മനുഷ്യരൂപം ആണെന്ന്  അവന്*  മനസിലാക്കി .അവന്*  കണ്ടു വെളുത്ത സാരി ഉടുത്ത സുന്ദരിയായ ഒരു യവതി .അവന്*  അവളെ  നോക്കിയ നേരം തന്നെ അവളും അവനെ നോക്കി..അവളുടെ കണ്ണില്* നോക്കിയപ്പോള്* ഏതോ ഒരു തീപൊരി എരിഞ്ഞു  കണ്ണില്* വീണ പോലെയുള്ള ഒരു പ്രഹരം അവന്റെ കണ്ണിനെ നോവിച്ചു .അവള്*  അവനെ നോക്കി ചെറുതായൊന്നു പുഞ്ചിരിച്ചു .ഈ പെണ്*കുട്ടി എന്തിനാ ഇവിടെ ഒറ്റയ്ക്ക് നില്കുന്നത് ??? ഇനി വല്ല യക്ഷിയോ മറ്റോ ആണോ??? അങ്ങനെ കുറെ സംശയങ്ങള്* അവന്* അവനോടു തന്നെ ചോദിച്ചു ..ആ കുട്ടിയോട് എന്തെങ്കിലും ചോദിക്കണം എന്നുണ്ട് ...ചോദിച്ചാല്ലോ ???വേണ്ട ,ചിലപ്പോള്* ഈ കുട്ടി അമ്പലത്തിലെ ഉത്സവത്തിന്* വന്നതായിരിക്കും..കൂടെ വന്ന ആരെയെങ്കിലും കാത്ത്   ഇവിടെ നില്*ക്കുകയായിരിക്കും എന്ന അനുമാനത്തില്* അവന്* എത്തി ചേര്*ന്നു . പെട്ടന്ന് എന്തോ ഒരു ദൈവ വിളിപോലെ അവന്* വീണ്ടും വീട് ലക്*ഷ്യം വച്ച് നടന്നു..
> 
> തന്റെ കൂടെ പഠിച്ച എല്ലാവരുടെയും കല്യണം കഴിഞ്ഞു.. തന്റെ കല്യാണം മാത്രം കഴിഞ്ഞില്ല ..പൂഞ്ഞാര്* വടക്കുംകര തറവാട്ടിലെ പ്രമാണിയായ ഗോപിനാഥന്* നായരുടെ ജന്മിത്തം അവസാനിച്ചപ്പോള്* മകന്  മരണകിടക്കയില്* അയാള്* കൈമാറിയത് ലക്ഷകണക്കിന് രൂപയുടെ കടബാധ്യത ആയിരുന്നു .അന്ന് തൊട്ടു ഈ മുപ്പത്തി ഒന്നാം വയസുവരെ കടബാധ്യത തീര്*ക്കാന്*  കഷ്ടപെടുക ആയിരുന്നു , ഇപ്പോഴും അത് തുടരുന്നു ..കൂട്ടത്തില്* പ്രായമായ പെങ്ങളെ കെട്ടിച്ചു വിടണം .ഇതിന്റെ എല്ലാം നടുവില്* കിടന്നു ഞെരിപിരി കൊള്ളുന്ന ഞാന്* കല്യാണം കഴിക്കാന്* മറന്നു പോയി എന്നതാണ് യഥാര്*ത്ഥ  വസ്*തുത .തന്റെ മനസ്സില്* ഉറങ്ങി കിടന്ന മോഹങ്ങളെ  വീണ്ടും ഉണര്*ത്തിയത് വഴിയരികില്* നിന്നിരുന്ന ആ  പെണ്*കുട്ടി ആയിരുന്നുവോ ????
> 
> നാലു വളവുകളും പിന്നിട്ടു കഴിഞ്ഞു ..ഇനി ഒരു പാലം കൂടി കടന്നാല്* കാണുന്ന ആദ്യ വീട്  , അതാണ് അയാളുടെ കൊട്ടാരം ..നിലാവ് നന്നായി ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന ആ രാത്രിയില്* തന്നെ ആരോ പിന്തുടരുന്നുന്ടെന്നു അപ്പോഴാണ് അയാള്*ക്ക്  മനസിലായത് .കരിയിലകള്* ചവിട്ടി ആരോ തന്നെ പിന്തുടരുന്നു ??? ദൈവത്തെ മനസ്സില്* പ്രാര്*ത്ഥിച്ച്  അയാള്* തിരിഞ്ഞു നോക്കി ..അയാള്* ഞെട്ടി ????
> താന്* മറന്നിരുന്ന കല്യാണ മോഹങ്ങളേ  തന്നിലേക്ക് വീണ്ടും അടുപിച്ച അതേ  പെണ്*കുട്ടി !!!! വഴിയരുകില്* കണ്ട പെണ്*കുട്ടി...
> തന്റെ വീട് ലക്ഷ്യമാക്കി അവന്* വേഗത്തില്* നടന്നു ..കാട്ടുകൊന്ന നട്ടുപിടിപ്പിച്ച അതിരും കടന്നു അയാള്* വീടിന്റെ മുന്* വശത്തെത്തി .അയാള്* 
> ...


marveliyas...

----------


## kandahassan

> marveliyas...


 :Thnku:  jishnu anna

njan krithaarthanaayi  :Yes:  :Yahoo:

----------


## maryland

> Ezhuthi thudangiko eniku venam
> '


njaan oru script thayyaaraakkunnundu...
siby-uday team pani nirthumennu thonnunnu... :Giveup:

----------

